# "Route of Heroes": re-naming the Don Valley Parkway



## Foxhound (4 Jun 2010)

If the mods feel this should be in another place, please feel free to move.

Shared with the usual caveats:

From the Toronto Sun website:

"The City of Toronto is looking to designate the DVP as the “Route of Heroes.” The Toronto Sun's Joe Warmington and Rob Granatstein have a problem with the re-naming. Watch the video."

http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2010/06/04/14271141.html

I agree with Mr. Warmington's points about Mayor Miller, but Hizoner aside, why not?


----------



## Rogo (5 Jun 2010)

I agree with Joe's points for the most part.  If anything change it to an extension of the "HOH". 


But on another side, as much as the mayor may of prevented the process three years ago. Why fight him once he changes his mind to support the veterans' requests.   

Like these three are arguing over why Miller is choosing to do this now. It shouldn't matter what his reasoning is, what matters is that finally the whole journey trenton to toronto is now recognized as important to fallen military members and I feel we should be supportive. 

As for the guy tired for memorializing stuff, he should step out from behind his desk and see first hand what our military has to do out in the sandbox then decide. It really is the "least" we can do.


----------



## mariomike (8 Jun 2010)

"Route unveiled to honour fallen soldiers: Toronto will not forget the fallen soldiers who have made one last sad journey down its streets.":
http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2010/06/07/14297381.html#/news/torontoandgta/2010/06/07/pf-14298771.html

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/94596.0/topicseen.html


----------

